# Feeling Better (Emotionally)



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well I feel so much better emotionally right now than I did for the last few weeks.My house move is out the way and I'm settling down into my new home and life quite well.Unfortunately I've rather spoiled my in-laws dog and now he has high expectations of me so follows me about like a black shadow (hes a black labrador) harrassing me to walk him, feed him and play with him 24/7. I think I dug my own grave there







My in-laws happened to know a lady with ME in our area and I had a lovely long chat with her by phone and even though she couldn't tell me anything that I didn't know - it was very therapeutic for me. She has given me the name of both a lovely sympathetic docotr and specialist in my area to go see when I'm ready to face the medical profession again.







So I guess I'm just reporting that I feel alot happier and I'm taking it easy and tackling the problem of feeling guilty for not being my old self anymore.I would certainly recommend a chat with someone with the same problems as you - as its nice to feel reassured ometimes that your not crazy and imagining these things







Clair


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Clair,nice to hear that you feel better! It so true that itï¿½s important to talk with somebody who has the same problem...My cousin also has FM and even if we donï¿½t talk every day, itï¿½s good to know that she is there, knowing what Iï¿½m going through. I have a supporting husband, but he donï¿½t know how it really feels to have this disease. Good luck with your new house! /Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better Clair. Also nice to hear that you have someone that you can talk with about the fm. We need all the support we can get. Bet you are glad that the move is finally over, now you get to enjoy your new home. I love labs, so please give him a big hug for me.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

and







on all counts!I'm happy for you.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good for you, Clair!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Glad to hear it Clair! Let's celebrate!!


----------

